
Whose limb is it anyway? - robbybaron
https://aeon.co/ideas/whose-limb-is-it-anyway-on-the-ethics-of-body-part-disposal
======
gumby
I've never understood this fetish with discarded body parts. In the US, after
you've used a cadaver or cadaver part for research you're supposed to return
it to the family. How absurd! And that's even before the modern fetish with
"IP value" and residuals.

These kinds of rules (and many others) make it very difficult for small pharma
and other medical startups to get human anatomical specimens for product
development. I know this from experience.

I really couldn't care less what is done with my non-functional corpse once
I'm gone.

PS: In the US the collagen that gets injected into lips to puff them up all
comes from a single cell line harvested from a discarded foreskin sliced off
about 20 odd years ago. No residual "rights" there -- Allergan gets to keep
all the money.

~~~
koolba
> PS: In the US the collagen that gets injected into lips to puff them up all
> comes from a single cell line harvested from a discarded foreskin sliced off
> about 20 odd years ago. No residual "rights" there -- Allergan gets to keep
> all the money.

Wtf? Is there more info on this?

~~~
gumby
It's in Allergan's filings on the FDA web site (warning: they ahve a lot of
products). Figure out when it was introduced, start around then and work
backwards.

Back when I learned about htis the boy would have been about 14 years old
which was even funnier.

------
carapace
I once shaved my beard off and couldn't bring myself to throw it away. I kept
it in a paper bag for... oh wow LOL I still have it. Facepalm.

